

Significant R&D Increase Suggests Apple Is Working on Something Big - davidbarker
http://www.aboveavalon.com/notes/2015/5/3/significant-rd-increase-suggests-apple-is-working-on-something-big

======
vezycash
No sir. The magician with the Midas touch is gone. Therefore, Apple has to
become a normal company i.e. Spend a lot on R&D, gain little immediate returns
but can't cut the budget because their future depends on it.

